# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs > [Hack] D2R Assistant - A most advanced D2R Ressurected Hack

## GetGud

delete this thread

----------


## GetGud

bumping the thread  :Smile:

----------


## xblade2k7

use this online and you are banned in 20 min.

----------


## seek

They are accepting payments but the hack as been down for a week

----------

